# i feel like crying right now



## reptastic (Jul 4, 2010)

i dont know what happened, but a fire errupted at my home and i lost everything. i left my house at 2:40 and i went to work, i got a call about an hour later that my house was up in a blaze. i rushed home, but i wasnt allowed in the house, i just got back to the house a little after mid-night and my entire reptile room is gone, all that is left is the rubble. the only animal that i found was my red tegu pyro, and i just broke down. i dont know how im going to deal with this. the fire chief suspects one of the extension cords had gone faulty, but they dont know either. this is very hard for me to have to post. im virtually homeless right now so i decided to just sale the 2 tegus i was planning on getting from bobby. thank you guys for all your help.

RIP

Nero
Gozar
Pyro
Drew
Adonis
Manny
Khaos
Sampson
and
Delilah

you will be dearly missed but never forgotten!


----------



## kaa (Jul 4, 2010)

Oh my god Chris, I am at a loss for words, I am so sorry to hear that. I wish there was something I could do to help.


----------



## Nafun (Jul 4, 2010)

You have my condolences. My house burnt this january. I was able to get all of my critters out, at the expense of smoke inhalation and severe frost bite (it was like -2 F at the time). I was very lucky, I am sorry that you were not.


----------



## reptastic (Jul 4, 2010)

i just dont understand it, i was just feeding every body right before i left. nothing was smoking or anything, and a hour after i get to work i get the phone call, my heart just sank. i really dont know what to do right now, i feel so bad because i just got gozar a week ago, and was raving about how well he was outside with nero just yesterday. it feel like a very bad dream that i just cant wake up from!


----------



## kaa (Jul 4, 2010)

Accidents happen man. I would think nobody on here would blame you. You give your animals the best care possible, or at least I think you do.


----------



## reptastic (Jul 4, 2010)

thanks justin


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 5, 2010)

You"ve had some tough luck lately. There's no sense wondering what went wrong, you just have to move on. I think under these circomstances Bobby may give you your deposit back.


----------



## isdrake (Jul 5, 2010)

I was your post on thetegu-site. But yet again, I'm so so sorry for your lost. =(


----------



## Herplings (Jul 5, 2010)

It is a Reptiles owner worst nightmare. 

I have seen it happen to a lot of people over the years and I have had a few close calls myself.

I am very sorry to hear about that. I hope you get throw it in good time.


----------



## Pikey (Jul 5, 2010)

god damn man, i'm sorry sorry for your loss. i dont know if i could handle it. I almost lost my to a fire last year myself, but i was lucky someone cal the fire dept. before the fire took & all i lost was some lamps & burnt part of a cage.


----------



## chelvis (Jul 5, 2010)

OMG, im so sorry. I' m lost for words right now. I hope you know this is not your fault, we all know how well you take care of your animals and this is just a freak accident that could happen to anyone. Please hold strong.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss.  I can't even imagine..


----------



## reptastic (Jul 5, 2010)

thanks everyone for your kind words, im going to need a lot of those to get through this. i went into were my reptile room use to be, it was completely destroyed, i only found the remains of nero my b/w tegu, pyro my red tegu, manny my green iguana and khaos my rhino iguana. that was totally devastating i nearly broke down again, i want to bury them in my back yard but its so hard seeing them like that. i still have 5 other reptiles who bodies are unaccounted for. this is like a kick when im already down, as you know i lost 2 pets about a month ago to a terrible heat wave, now this, i cant handle any more!


----------



## Jer723 (Jul 5, 2010)

Im so sorry dude, you gave your animals the best life possible, and would have gave those two new tegus the best life possible, you were dedicated, you had your own website dedicated to your animals, from what ive heard you are a great person, and i believe it, i hope you can get through this, and hopefully continue your passion of reptiles, i send you my condolences, 

Sincerely, Jerry


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2010)

I don't really have adequate words for how deeply this sucks, but I'm sorry for your loss. I know you cared deeply for your reptiles, and gave them the best care you possibly could. This totally isn't your fault. Stay strong, and don't blame yourself for it. It sucks beyond words, but it could have happened to anyone.


----------



## reptastic (Jul 5, 2010)

thanks, im going to make it through this, especially with you guys words of encouragement, i cant thank you all enough!


----------



## slideaboot (Jul 5, 2010)

Man...that's terrible. I'm truly sorry...


----------



## slideaboot (Jul 5, 2010)

Man...that's terrible. I'm truly sorry...


----------



## chris allen (Jul 5, 2010)

Thats terrible....so sorry that happened.


----------



## Zelera (Jul 5, 2010)

wow man I'm really sorry to hear about this.hang in there.


----------



## jamelyn77 (Jul 5, 2010)

my sympathy for your loss, what a awful tragedy ... I feel through your posts on here that you have a true dedication and love for your animals.


----------



## Jason (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss, much love and prayers...


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2010)

I am so sorry to read about the fire and you loss. It is so awful! 

As everyone else is saying - do not blame yourself. I have worked with handling burnt down houses once, and I have seen my share of destruction due to fires. Most of the time noone is to blame - it is just awful accidents...

A friend of mine with 40+ yrs experience with reptiles witnessed his entire house and outdoor enclosures go up in flames 1Ã?â??Ã?Â½ yrs ago. He lost more than 500 animals and only a few animals survived this terrible fire. He and his wife lost not only all their belongings - they also lost what had taken a lifetime to build and care for.

A fire has nothing to do with the ability to take proper care of these wonderful reptiles - if it had, my friends wouldn't have lost their home and their dream...

It may take quite some time for you to get back on both feet and let go of this nightmare - normal human reaction - but I hope you will be able to move on and go on soon. I hope you have a great family and some greats friends helping you with a place to sleep and helping you rebuild your everyday...

Lots of thoughts from Denmark


----------



## reptastic (Jul 6, 2010)

thank you all!


----------



## Bwindi (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. 

To be optimistic, at least you are okay and were not sleeping in the house when it happened. 

look forward to a new beginning. The animals will be replaced and so will your things. I hope you have support where you are, you definitely have plenty on here.


----------



## preston897 (Jul 6, 2010)

i cannot believe this. my jaw dropped when i read this. i honestly dont know what to say. fire is a terrible thing. ive witnessed it first hand. like everyone said it is going to be ok and you will get through it. you are in all of our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## DMBizeau (Jul 6, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your horrible situation you are having to go through. I hope you find a place to stay and get back on your feet. Accidents happen and I look forward to seeing you with a new tegu in the future.


----------



## reptastic (Jul 6, 2010)

thanks everyone, once i get a new place im going to get more reptiles definately, i cant take not having my reptiles to take care of, i think the thing i miss the most is preparing all the dishes to feed everyone. im very blessed to have all of you behind me. i cant thank you all enough, this tragedy has taught me a very valuable lesson, i can always count on the reptile community for support. thank you all, have a safe happy night.


----------



## Dom3rd (Jul 19, 2010)

I am on deployment and don't get to check on here as often as i like and i saw your post and all i could think of was i don't have a clue what i would do if i lost everything like that. I know how hard it is for me not being able to take care of my animals for the short 6 months that i am gone for deployment. i could not imagine permanently.... good luck with everything and again i am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## nohotegu (Sep 23, 2010)

Chris - I can't believe you didn't tell me. I keep crying at work, and had to drive home after meeting Justin last night, a two hour drive, after learning that Gozar burned to death. I keep thinking about the day I got him two years ago, and how big he'd gotten since then. He was a really good tegu. 

What happened? I understand it being hard to email me or call me to tell me this but I entrusted you with Gozar, free of charge, and you said you'd keep me up to date about him. I am so sad today. And I'm sorry for your loss, all your beautiful animals, as well. Please at least let me know what happened.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

Wow, that is awful. I'm so sorry this happened to you. As many others have stated dont blame yourself for what happened. And yes! You will make it through! Keep your head up!


----------

